# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Просмотр канала JimJam

## Dushess

Кто нибудь в курсе, есть ли возможность смотреть спутниковый канал в интернете? Знаю что он входит в список каналов НТВ+.

----------


## Dushess

Никто не знает?

----------

